# named - läuft nicht, aber warum bitte um Hilfe



## Daniel Wittberger (7. November 2003)

Hi

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem DNS-Server. Er will net laufen. Ich poste hier mal mein Config-File. Vielleicht sieht jemand den Fehler. Aber ich komm net weiter.

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


named.conf

```
#
#DNS-Server-WITTBERGER
#

options {
	directory "/var/named";
	listen-on port 53 { 127.0.0.0 10.10.10.1 }

};

#.Zone

zone "." {
	type hint;
	file "root.hint";
};

#loopback

zone "loopback" {
	type master;
	file "loopback.fw";
};

zone "0.0.127.IN-ADDR.ARPA" {
	type master;
	file "loopback.bw";
};

#WITTBERGER

zone "WITTBERGER" {
	type master;
	file "WITTBERGER.fw";
};

zone "10.10.10.IN-ADDR-ARPA" {
	type master;
	file "WITTTBERGER.bw";
};

#ENDE
```

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung, dass der Server nicht antwortet!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Christian Fein (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stauffenberg _
> *Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung, dass der Server nicht antwortet!
> *



Hast du den Server auch gestartet?


----------



## JohannesR (7. November 2003)

Was ist mit der Firewall, laesst du die entsprechenden Pakete durch?


----------



## Lampe (7. November 2003)

Poste bitte mal die Datei "WITTBERGER.fw", wenn das die Datei ist, die deine Zone beschreibt.

Eventuell hast du da einen Fehler drin.


Also so etwas in der Art:

$TTL 86400;
$ORIGIN net.
lugbe		IN 	SOA	ns.intranet.	admin.intranet. (
				  20010321	; serial
				  2H		; refresh
				  3M		; retry
				  12W		; expiry
				  1D )		; ttl 

		IN	NS	ns.intranet.

$ORIGIN ns.intranet.
localhost	IN	A	127.0.0.1
ns		IN	A	192.168.1.50


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (7. November 2003)

@Johannes: Firewall is off, weil ich den Server nur zum Test im LAN hab. Aber danke für die Info

@Christian: Ja, läuft. Wird bei starten angezeigt und ist auch beim command top drinnen.

@Lampe: Ich poste die Datei am Abend dann. 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. November 2003)

Hi
@lampe: Sorry, aber ich hatte noch keine Zeit aber hie is die WITTBERGER.fw


```
;
;WITTBERGER.fw
;

@	IN SOA		server2.WITTBERGER. root.WITTBERGER. (
			
			2003110701
			5H
			15M
			1W
			1D )
		NS	server2.WITTBERGER
		MX 1	server2.WITTBERGER

;Hosts

server2		A	10.10.10.1
host1		A	10.10.10.2
host2		A	10.10.10.3
host3		A	10.10.10.4

PDC		CNAME	server2
server2		HINFO	Red-Hat-Linux-9
```

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

